# Συνθήματα



## Elsa (Apr 5, 2009)

Από την πρόσφατη διαδήλωση στο Λονδίνο για την G20, ένα εύστοχο πανό -παράφραση του παλαιότερου, ευφυούς συνθήματος των συντηρητικών: 







Η ιδέα είναι παρμένη από εξώφυλλο της εφημερίδας Socialist Worker:


----------

